# biggest bass in hurricane



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

What is the biggest bass you have ever caught or heard of coming out of Hurricane Lake?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

*Bass*

Robert Dunsford caught one about 1980 that weighed 17lbs 6oz. It was a world record on 17lb test line at that time. He said that there was one bigger than that on the same bed. I have heard of an 18.2 caught out of there, but I cannot verify who caught it.


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

yes, i forgot about that bass.... saw it in the FL state largemouth record books...


----------



## HueyGunner (Jan 2, 2010)

Ive seen a bunch of 12+ over the last 15 years 1 14 pounder that a friend caught I cant catch anything over 9 dangnibbit


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

i would accept a 9


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

I saw a guy pull out a 12 pounder 2 summers ago (I believe May 2009). He got pictures, weight and measurements then let it go. Since then the biggest I have heard has been a few 6s and one or two 8s.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bear lake has some huge fish to a guy I went with has broken off three this year on braided line. Just ask the guys that shock them up to do the counts. There are some over 20 now catching them is another story. Same for Hurricane.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

who does the shocking? is it the WMA or a different orginization.?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

My guess would be the hillbilly organization! :yes: or maybe they're just in my neck of the woods shocking them?


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

FWC and I think a wildlife bilolgist also. We were using large plastic worms and I saw him get snapped off. Broke the braid like it was nothing. I can only imagine attempting to catch a bass that large. I know everyone over 6 lbs that I have caught has jumped at least three times. Maybe that lage they can't just anymore. Sounds good in theory.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

These lakes do have pike/pickerel as well that tend t hang close tot he same places the big bass are known to hide out... so I wonder if the braided line being snapped is actually a pike with sharp teeth, or the line was already frayed?


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

The line was good. That is possible I never have caught any in Florida but I guess they are there. However he has caught several bass in the 6lb range using this method.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Norman Despaux caught one in the 17-18 lb range in the 80's. I lived on the same street as him in South Crestview (Brian Drive) so I personally got to see it. He made an article in Bassmaster magazine with the fish. It was as big around as it was long, a true monster!


----------

